# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  The Doors dhe J. MOrrison...

## Niçe

The Doors konsiderohen si grupet e pakta muzikore qe arriten ta bashkojne poezine e vertete me muziken. Vala e lavdise se tyne ka zgju interesimin e tana breznive e grupmoshave ne kohen kur ata jetuan dhe ma vone. Grupi asht perba nga kater veta : Rei Manzrek ( organist klasik me shume fantazina rock dhe jazz ne kry); Robby Krieger ( kitaristi, njohes i mire i muzikes country dhe folk ), John Densmore ( bateristi, i palodhun dhe mjeshter i jazz- it) dhe Jim Douglas Morrison i biri i nji admirali marine, poet dhe aktor gjenial i cilesuar si Dionizi i dale nga shkuma e detit dhe Edgar Allan POe i misherum ne hippi; prej ktyne sot per sot akoma jane gjalle tre anetare te grupit; mungon Xhimi por ne nji fare mnyre ai asht ma i gjalle se vete keto te tjeret. Perkujtohet vit per vit; organizohen manifestime kulturet dhe pelegrinazhe ne Panteonin e Parisit te qujtun "Père La Chaise" ku mes te tjerve jane te varrosun Vickor Hugo, Oskar Wilde, Honorè de Balzac... etj. Ne pergjithesi adhuruesat e Doorsave shpirtin e te cilve e ka perfaqsu kryesisht Xhimi, bajne shume rremuje ne Paris; der aty ka shku puna sa kryebashkiaku i Parisit ka kerku tranferimin e eshtnave te Morrison ne Amerike, qi Parisi te mos e vuajne ma 7 korrikun, diten e vdekjes se "mbretit hardhuce". 

   Si linden The Doors?
 Ishte si me thane Andrra e nji Nate Vere: Rei Manzrek u taku me Xhimin nji mbas dite vone ne plazhin Venedik ( Venice ). Ishin njohte ne UCLA, ku studionin te dy kinematografi. Per here t' pare Rei e ndigjoi Xhimin te fliste per kanget e tija e ma vone tu kendu dhe tu mos e mshehe entuziazmin i propozoi qe te formonin nji grup rrok. Emrin grupit ja vendosne tu u bazu te nji shprehje e potit te erret anglez William Blake: Kur dyert e perceptimit do te pastrohen atehere njeriut ka me iu shfaqe universi ne trajten e tij te vertete. Fillimisht kendune te bari "Whiskey Go- Go", ku i vuni rè producenti i shpise "Elektra". Me kanget qe i kishte kompozu njat vere Xhimi, Dorsat me 1965 botun albumin e pare me titullin the Doors.  Qe nji sukses i papame. Hiti Light MY Fire u ba per pak dite disk arit, tu shite ma shume se 1.5 milion kopie.
  Mbas kesaj vere te pafundme Dorsat, ne nji hark kohor prej 4-5 vjetesh nxorren shtate albume, realizun dy filma bardhezi me metrazh te gjate, nji dokumentar magjik me titullin "Feast of Friends", Xhimi botoi dy libra dhe intervistat e tyne mbushen faqet e revistave kulturore.. Suksesi dhe vlerSimi nuk mungoi as mes publikut as nga kritika. Performansat e Dorsave i ngjanin shfaqjeve teatrore antike, ishin nji vrundull i papame energjije. çdo koncert ishte si me kene i fundit per nga zjarri qe shperthente dhe ekzekutimi. Por kjo mnyre krijimit qi ishte edhe mnyre jete shkaterroi perfunimisht liderin e grupit, i cili nga nji seks simbol u kthy ne nji burre trashaluq gadi krejt te thinjun skllav i alkoolit dhe i droges. 

  Mbas realizimit te perles se fundit, albumit "L.A Woman" ku Xhimi me zâ gjyse te shkaterrum kendoi jo mâ rock te eger por blues te bute... te tipit "Riders O The Storm", te gjithe vendosen te banin nji pauze. Xhimi me shoqen e jetes se tij Pamela Courson Morrison ose mikja ime kozmike siç e quante ai, vendosen te shkonin ne Paris ku gjeti vdekjen me 7 korrik te 1971, kur tashma ishte bâ benjamini i tane artistave, intelektualave dhe riise se kryeqytetit te kultures botnore. 
   Jeta e Xhimit u karakterizua nga arratisja e vazhdueshme, nga inkonsekuenca dhe rebelimi. E vetmja gjâ ku ai u mbate fort qe poezije dhe muzika, Dorsat e tjere dhe Pamela. 
  E arrestun disa here dhe rezultonte gjithnji te listat e zeza te FBI- se tu qene nji rrezik latent, per inspirimin qe i bate rinise dhe shtresave te uleta amerikane. 

   Albumet jane keto: "The Doors", "Soft Parade", "Strage Days",  "Waiting for the Sun", "Morrison Hotel" "Alive..." "L.A Woman"    sidhe albumi me poezi i muzikuar post mortum nga Doorsat e tjere me 1977 "American Prayer". Kanget e Dorsave flasin per dashnine ose per vdekjen. HItet e pavdekshme jane keto:
  "LIght my Fire" , "The End" kolone zanore e "Apokalipse Now" film me rreghji te nji shoku shkolle ne UCLA te Xhimit, Fransis Ford Coppola, "Break On throught", "Crystal Ship",  "Hello I Love You", "Soul KItchen" te gjitha nga albumi i pare...
  mandej "Love Street", "Waitin for the Sun", "Roud House Blues" "L.A Woman", "Riders on the Storm", "Peace Frog" dhe "The Cars hiss by my Window" me "Whiskey Bar"...

    thelbi i filozofise morrizonjane asht ky:
   "...nese muzika ime e ka nji qellim ai asht çlirimi i Njerzve nga mnyrat e kufizume te te parit e te ndjerit;... asht e bota e njohun dhe e panjohun dhe midis tyne jane "Dyert" The Doors."
  nese doni ti njihni Dorsat une ju keshilloj jo qe te shihni filmin e Oliver Stone me V. Kilmer dhe M. RYan, por te lexoni librin "No one here gets out alive"... te DAniel Sugerman dhe Jerry Hopkins.

 NA ISHTE NJI HER I GRUP RROK QE KENDOTE DHE REBELOHEJ PER RININE, NJI URE NJERZORE QE DIGJEJ MBI FERR PER TE NA MUNDESU PARAJSEN
KUR POLITIKANET MEZI MBANIN TE MBATHURAT!!!!

----------


## Niçe

nder kanget e pavdekshme kam harru me permende "People Are Strange" "Spanish Caravan" dhe "When the music s' over"...

----------


## KACAKU

Megjithese Jim Morrison vdiq shpejt,ngeli i pavdekshem tek njerezimi...

----------


## xfiles

The Doors,
nder te paktat grupe, kenget e te cileve degjohen e degjohen e degjohen pa pushim dhe kurre nuk te merziten,
Stil i veçante, poezi, melodi unike ,
nuk e di pse tha niçe qe vetem ne PDG gjen tipa dorsianesh por ti marrin te keqen the Doorsave keta te sotmit qe riciklojne muziken e vjeter pa pushim.
Doli nji kengtar atehere qe ri-kendoi "Light My Fire" me nje stil m.u.t.i dhe pati gjithe ate sukses, suksesi i takon vetem The Doors. Te paharrueshem.

Meqe jemi tek tema e doorsave,
kenget qe me pelqejne me shume perveç poezive te recituara nga Jim jane:
-The Crystal Ship
-Carmina Burana
-Love her Madly
-A fist of Friends
-People are stanger
-Riders on the storm
-Etj 
-Etj
qe shkojne tek nja 50 kenge.

----------


## Gunnar

_Sot eshte ditelindja e tij..........._


KENGETARI QE IKU PER TE MBETUR MIT E kane quajtur: "Poeti i lirise" dhe "Njeri me zemer te madhe"; "Njeri me nje tru brilant qe me jeten e tij arriti te ndryshonte mentalitetin e njerezve";. Varri i tij ne Paris eshte vend pelegrinazhi per admiruesit, muzikantet, poetet , njerezit e ardhur nga e gjithe bota. Prej vitesh, gjithkush qe e njeh mire historine e muzikes se rock-ut dhe shkon ne Paris, ndalon ne banesen e perjetshme te Jim Morrison, ne kujtim te artistit brilant, por po aq edhe veteshkaterrues. 
Ne nje varr te vogel ne varrezen e Pere Lachaise, prehet lideri i "The Doors", nje nga grupet me te njohur amerikane te viteve '60 te shekullit te kaluar. Ai u gjet i vdekur me 3 korrik te vitit 1971, ne apartamentin e tij ne Paris, ku ishte vendosur per te pushuar dhe per te shkruar kater muaj me pare me te dashuren e tij, Pamela Courson. Disa agjenci lajmesh njoftuan se, ne kete pervjetor te 35-te vdekjes, se Jim Morrison, banesa e tij e perjetshme eshte vizituar nga qindra njerez. Shumekush e ka quajtur "njeri me zemer te madhe"; "njeri me nje tru brilant qe me jeten e tij arriti te ndryshonte mentalitetin e njerezve"; apo edhe "poeti i lirise". Shume lule, vizatime, foto, qirinj, mesazhe dhe partitura kane mbuluar vendin ku prehet idhulli i rok-ut, i dashuruari i blues-it, i lindur ne Melbourn-Florida me 8 dhjetor 1943, (37 vjet me vone ne te njejten date do te vritej John Lennon). "James Douglas Morrison (1943-1971)", shkruhet ne pllaken metalike te varrit shoqeruar me nje thenie klasike greke, "Ishte nje demon". Ne vitin 1990, u vodh nga varri busti i Morrison, ndoshta nga ndonje admirues, bust i cili nuk u gjet me kurre. Shkrime te te gjitha llojeve, mbulojne banesen e tij te perjetshme. Bile me pare ne hyrje te varrezes, disa shigjeta tregonin edhe rrugen qe te çonte drejt “Morrison”-it . Edhe varret e te famshmeve, Oscar Wilde (i mbuluar nga tekste dhe te puthura), Maria Callas, Edith Piaf, Sarah Bernhardt, deri te Chopin, Moliere y La Fontaine, qe gjenden ne kete varreze, duket se nuk kane zgjuar kaq shume pasione se sa Morrison. Por nuk kane munguar asnjehere edhe kundershtare te jetes se Morrison-it, te cilet e percaktojne ate si nje njeri qe ka sjelle me shume fatkeqesi se sa kenaqesi. Pika me kulminante ne varrin e Morrison cilesohet viti 1991, kur ne 20-vjetorin e vdekjes se tij, policia u detyrua te perdore gaz-lotesjelles per te larguar admiruesit e zhurmshem qe i ‘kishin pushtuar’ varrin. E verteta eshte se Parisi me teper e mbajti Morrison, per detyrim - sipas burimeve anonime, familja nuk donte te merrte trupin e tij e turperuar nga jeta e tij "seks, droge dhe rock and roll". Ndonese shume e besojne vdekjen e tij per shkak te mbidozes se droges- mjeket u shprehen zyrtarisht se shkak per vdekjen e tij kishte qene nje atak kardiak. Por pavaresisht trajektores se karrieres se liderit te grupit “The doors,” (u ndalua dhe u gjykua kur doli i zhveshur ne nje koncert ne Majami), Morrison si poet la gjurme ne historine e rock-ut me tekstet e tij enigmatike mbi anen e erret e jetes. Eshte fakt qe, Ai, u konsiderua me shume se kengetar, poet dhe gjate jetes se tij publikoi librat ,"The lords", "The New Creatures" dhe "An American Prayer". Pas vdekjes, prinderit e se dashures se tij, Pamela Courson, e cila gezon te drejtat e vepres se tij, botuan dy libra me poezi mbi disa fletore me shenime te Morrison. Ne 1979, Jerry Hopkins dhe Daniel Sugerman publikuan nje biografi jo zyrtare te Morrison qe arriti nje rekord ne shitje. Ndersa ne 1991, regjisori Oliver Stone realizoi nje film mbi jeten e Morrison, film i cili u kritikua per mungese objektiviteti. Ne vitin 1997, anetaret e "The Doors" hodhen ne shitje kater disqe ku kishte edhe kenge te panjohura te grupit , kenge te njohura dhe incizime nga koncerte live. "Une nuk kendoj, une bertas", thoshte gjithnje Morrison, i njohur edhe si aktor gjenial, i cili ne jeten e tij kishte deklaruar se kishte pasur idhuj, legjendat , Elvis Presly, Frank Sinatra, Bob Dylan, The Kinks etj. Nje fletore me shenime qe Morrison i kishte hedhur gjate qendrimit te tij ne Paris, si dhe disa fotografi te fundit te muzikantit aktualisht ndodhen ne Londer. Çmimi i fletores e cila hedh drite mbi gjendjen e tij mendore dhe shpirterore perpara vdekjes tragjike ka arritur deri me tani ne 150.000 Euro. Gjithsesi, sfida e Jim Morrison, eshte se kenget e grupit amerikan, "The Doors", si "L.A. Woman", "Riders on the storm", "The end", "Roadhouse blues", "Light my fire", "Hello i love you" o "Break on through (to the other side)" nuk kane per te munguar kurre ne asnje antologji te epokes se muzikes...(!) 

marre nga http://letersia.blogspot.com/

----------


## Clauss

kur te vete ne Paris, do vizitoj me patjeter varrin e Morrison-it. dhe ate te Oscar-it. me patjeter.

----------


## flurans ilia

*THE DOORS* 


_"Në fillimet tona ne ishim duke krijuar muzikë, rizbuluar vetveten, për çdo natë, 
Duke filluar në dy linjat e para muzikore, me dy fjalët e para, me dy vargje,
Në bregdet ndërsa shihnim oqeanin, të bashkuar për një kohë të gjatë,
Ishte një mrekulli për secilin nga ne, e gjithë kjo skenë në dekorin e kohës,
Acid, diell, miqësi, oqean, muzikë dhe poezi."_
*Jim Morrison (1943-1971)*


Historia e legjendës së tyre i ka fillimet e veta ndërsa Jim Morrison (poet, shkrimtar, rokvokal) së bashku me shokun e tij të Universitetit të Los Angel-it studentin Ray Manzarek (organo elektrike, pianofort) ishin duke ecur në bregdet në gusht të vitit 1965. Xhimi  mbi rërën dhe ambjentin e ngrohtë të plazhit i hapet shokut të vet duke i recituar vargje nga poezia "Moonlight Drive"

Let's swim to the moon
uh huh hu
Let's climb throught the tide
Penetrate the evening that the city sleep to hide... 

Manzarek pasi e dëgjon mendueshëm i thotë: Këto janë lirika të shkëlqyera për këngë që s'i kam dëgjuar asnjëherë më parë. Le të ngrejmë një grup roku dhe le të bëjmë miliona dollar. Morrison ishte aq i befasuar sa nuk mundi t'i kthente përgjigje shokut të vet se pikërisht ishte kjo ide që bluante në mëndje prej një kohe të gjatë. Kështu lindi legjenda e quajtur  THE DOORS. Së bashku me ta u bashkuan kitaristi Robbie Kreiger dhe bateristi John Densmore. Nga viti 1967 gjer në 1971 Morrison, Manzarek, Krieger dhe Densmore regjistruan shtatë albume muzikore me kompaninë Elektra Records që e shpunë The Doors nga një grup muzikor klubesh, në vëndet e para të klasifikimeve muzikore, gjer në sferat e grupeve të pavdekshme në historinë e rokut. Padyshim që "Doorsat", kanë ngelur një ikonë roku edhe sot me një freski dhe pavdekshmëri rrënqethëse që vazhdojnë të impresionojnë brezat. Mbasi kaluan kohë duke kënduar në disa klube nate, vendosen përkohësisht në klubin Whisky-A-Go-Go-Bar pikërisht ku filluan të zhvillojnë një kult krejtësisht individual në muzikë të parrahur më parë, njëfarsoj rok-acid apo psikodelik me vargje epike që shpalosnin literalisht kompleksin e Edipit në ballada të tilla si rrëngjethësja The End. Pikërisht aty Arthur Lee (muzikant) i dëgjoi për të parën herë dhe i prezantoi më tej djemtë e çakërdisur tek bossi i Elektras Jac Holzman duke i hapur rrugën lavdisë së njërit prej grupeve muzikore më të suksesshme të fundviteve gjashtëdhjetë.
I regjistruar në vitin 1966 por i lëshuar në publik veçse në 1967 albumi i tyre i parë "Break On Through" ngelet një album që kërkon të ç'rrënjosë krejtësisht konservatorizmin kultural amerikan të atyre viteve duke e zëvendësuar me kulturalizëm krejt të ri nga ana e perceptimit mendor dhe moral. Doorsat njihen si pakëzuesit e parë të poezisë së vërtetë me muzikën, kjo falë talentit të padiskutueshëm poetik të Morrison i cili edhe si këngëtar e bënte gjithë publikun të digjej nën ekstazën e vet seksuale-diabolike dhe bukurië-ëngjëllore absolute. Por ishte kënga "Light My Fire"  që i hapi dyert e një suksesi të menjëhershëm. Vetëm shtatë minuta pasi u luajt për herë të parë në radio, u ngjit direkt në vendin e parë të hiteve të kohës. Albumi "Strange Days" (1967) përbën një nga punët më serioze. Madje edhe vargjet e Morrison kanë një karakter të pjekur në forëm ballade ( People Are Strange, Love Me Two Times, Backdoor Man, etj). Ndihen tendenca kundrejt rokut klasik (ç'ka në të vërtetë ky grup është) panvarsisht nga psikodelia apo acid-roku që mbështjell veç faqen e jashtëme të tyre. Në vitin 1968 Doorsat e kaptuan oqeanin duke u bërë të njohur në Europë. Fillimisht në Britaninë e Madhe me albumin "Waiting For The Sun". Ndërkohë që lufta e Vietnamit ishte në kulmin e saj, me këngët e tyre Five To One, The Unknown Soldier, si dhe me krejt demonstrimin e deklaratave të hapura kundra luftës ata u bënë si të thuash zëdhënës të krejt brezit demokratik të rinisë amerikane të atyre viteve. Jim Morrison jo rrallë herë u arrestua në këtë periudhë si prishës i rendit publik. "The Soft Parade" është i konsideruar nga kritika si album eksperimentues çka në të vërtet nuk i përshtatej si duhet ekspresivitetit të grupit duke e bërë shtypin të shprehej: Morrison me Doors-at e tij janë krijuar vetëm për t'u shijuar direkt Live në koncert e jo nëpër albume eksperimentuese... Ndaj dhe grupi nuk vonoi të shpalos natyrën e vet rock n' rooll me albumin "Morrison Hotel" një përpjekje e shkëlqyer për të rikrijuar urat e lidhjes midis Bluzit dhe Rokut. "L.A. Woman" është albumi final që kemi nga The Doors.  Si me qenë një album profetik duke mbajtur në vetvete misticizëm të pashpjegueshëm nëpërmjet baladave rrëngjethëse Riders On The Storm ose Break On Through(to the other side), ky album shënon kualitet si për të na dhënë lamtumirën e fundit nga Xhim Morrison i cili u gjend i vdekur në vaskën e hotelit të vet në Paris në korrik të vitit 1971. Që prej asaj kohe The Doors nuk krijuan më asgjë të re duke lënë kështu të hapura të gjitha dyert e interpretimeve të pavdekshme të këngëve të tyre.

_Përgatiti: F. Ilia_

----------


## flurans ilia

*Jim Morrison - Intervistë me vetveten* 


Besoj intervista është një forëm e re artistike. Besoj intervista me vetveten është thelbi i krijimit. Duke pyetur vetveten dhe duke u përpjekur të gjesh përgjigje. Shkrimtari i përgjigjet njëkohësisht një radhe të pashpjegueshme më parë pyetjesh. Njësoj si të përgjigjesh ndaj pyetjeve në rolin e një dëshmitari. Kjo hapsirë e çuditshme ku përpiqesh të saktësosh diçka që ka ndodhur në të shkuarën dhe njëkohësisht duke u përpjekur sinqerisht të kujtosh çfarë ishe duke u përpjekur të bësh. Do ta quaja lojë-kryq ose më sakt ushtrim-mendor. Një intervist të jep një mundësi të kundërshtosh mëndjen tënde me pyetje, çka për mendimin tim, është edhe vet thelbi i artit në përgjithësi. Një intervist njëkohësisht të jep mundësi të përpiqesh të eleminosh të gjitha këto hapsira ndjenjash brenda ndërgjegjes sate. Duke të bërë qartësisht të shpjegueshëm, ekzaktësisht të saktë drejt e në pikën e duhur, mmm... jo dhjeraman, do të thoja. Forma e intervistës mbart në vetvete pararojën (avangardën) e dëshmis, debatit dhe lojë-kryqit te ushtrimit-mendor. Në qoftë se në intervist ti thua (nënkupto : dëshmon, debaton, ushtron) diçka, dije pra se nuk mundesh ta tërheqësh më mbas. Do të jetë tepër vonë. Si të thuash intervista është një moment vendimtar ekzistencialist. 
Jam i mbërthyer tërësisht në lojën e artit dhe letërsis. Heronjtë e mi janë artistët dhe shkrimtarët. Gjithmonë kam dashur të shkruaj. Por njëkohësisht kam konstatuar se nuk është mirë që gjithmonë dora të rrëmbej penën dhe të filloj të lëvrij mbi fletën e bardhë pa patur të bëjë me mua vërtetësisht. Si të thuash duhet eliminuar shkrimi (nënkupto : krijimi) automatik. Por kjo dukuri asnjëherë nuk ka ndodhur tek unë. 
Natyrisht, kam shkruar disa poezi. Dikur, në klasë të pestë a të gjashtë fillore, shkrova poezinë "The Pony Express" që është edhe poezia ime e parë. Më tej në shkollë të mesme shkrova "Horse Latitudes" poezi në forëm ballade. Më kujtohet gjatë periudhës së shkollës së mesme e më tej kam mbajtur vazhdimisht shënime, fletë ditari, dorshkrime, etj, të cilat për arsye idiote, më sakt pa asnjë arsye të veçantë, i hodha të gjitha. I kisha mbajtur ato fletore prej një kohe të gjatë. Kisha shkruar ndër to përgjatë netëve të njëpasnjëshme pambarim. Por po qe se nuk do t'i kisha hedhur, asnjëherë më mbas nuk do të kisha shkruar diçka origjinale. Sepse ato nuk ishin gjë tjetër veçse grumbullim mendimesh (ideshë) nga gjërat që kisha lexuar ose dëgjuar përgjatë përvojës time jetësore. Si të thuash ishin kopje iluzive të kësaj përvoje. Besoj sinqerisht se po qe se nuk do t'i kisha hedhur të gjitha, asnjëherë nuk do të isha individ i lirë. 
Mmm... kam idenë se poezia e vërtetë nuk përpiqet të thotë (ose deklamoj) diçka. Ajo thjesht të jep çelsin e mundësive (ose përzgjedhjeve). Të hap të gjitha portat. Ti mund të hysh në cilëndo port prej tyre që e ke të hapur pëpara vetes dhe që e shikon të arsyeshme. Dhe është kjo besoj arsyeja e vetme që arti poetik ka kaq shumë vlera për mua sepse të drejton drejt përjetësisë. Si të thuash është i përjetshëm. Për aq kohë sa njerëzimi do të ekzistoj do të ketë fjalë dhe kombinime artistike fjalësh. Asgjë tjetër nuk mundet të mbijetojë kundrejt shkatërrimit total (holocaust) përveç poezisë, vargjeve dhe këngëve. Asnjë njeri nuk mundet të mbaj përmendësh në memorjen e tij një roman të plotë fjalë për fjalë. Asnjë njeri nuk mundet të mbaj përmendësh detaj për detaj sekuenca nga një filëm i plotë. Asnjë njeri nuk mundet të transformojë nga ana materiale në idealistike dhe ta mbarti copë mbi copë ose imazh mbi imazh, në memorjen e tij një skulpturë apo pikturë. Por për aq kohë sa njerëzimi (humanizmi) do të ekzistojë, atëherë do të kemi vazhdimisht këngë dhe poezi. 
Në qoftëse poezitë dhe këngët e mia kanë përciell tek ju diçka (ose gjithçka) , ka ndodhur pikërisht sepse kanë transmetuar tek njerës të ndryshëm reflektimin e kufijve të rrugëve që pikërisht ata kanë parë dhe thellësisht ndier të pasqyruara në to. 

*Los Angeles, 1969 - '71* 

_Shqipëroi Flurans Ilia_

----------


## saimiri-uk

Kur flitet per The Doors menjehere me kujtohet Jimi. Muzika eshte me te vertete fantastike por po ti vesh shume prapa poezive te tij eshte paksa e trishtueshme sidomos fundi i tij. Kur mendon seriozisht rreth teksteve te tij nuk ka kthim prapa por te ndryshon jeten, dhe te fut ne kanale te paimagjinuara pasi "can permes anes tjeter"!
death makes angels of us all and gives us wings 
where we had shoulders smooth as ravens claws

----------


## fatluminati

...kulminacioni dhe manifestimi i artit shpirteror si e bene ''The Doors'' me frontmenin e tyre Jim Morrison, mendohet se ende nuk eshte arritun per te kuptuar muzika e ketij grupi!?Nje shans shume (hasent an word about this) per neve pas nje afer 40 vjet cep te kohes!

----------


## jimmy_dardanian

Jim Morrison ishte ai i cili i tregoj disave se njerezimi per nga natyra eshte te jetoj i lire, mesa duket gati askush spo mund'ka te boj naj postim ne lidhje me THe Doors dhe legjendarin Jim ?Morrison, cdo te mire Fatluminati dhe me vjen mire ce ke hapun nje teme sic e meriton diskutohet veprimtaria e Jim Morrison.C'do rrespekt Fatluminati!!!

----------


## fatluminati

Historia e legjendës së tyre i ka fillimet e veta ndërsa Jim Morrison (poet, shkrimtar dhe rok-vokal) së bashku me shokun e tij të Universitetit të Los Angel-it studentin Ray Manzarek (organo elektrike dhe pianofort) ishin duke ecur në bregdet në gusht të vitit 1965. Jim-i mbi rërën dhe ambjentin e ngrohtë të plazhit i hapet shokut të vet duke i recituar vargje nga poezia " Moonlight Drive " : Let's swim to the moon / uh huh hu / Let's climb throught the tide / Penetrate the evening that the city sleep to hide... Manzarek pasi e dëgjon mendueshëm i thotë : Këto janë lirika të shkëlqyera për këngë që s'i kam dëgjuar asnjëherë më parë. Le të ngrejmë një grup roku dhe le të bëjmë miliona dollar më tej. Jim ishte aq i befasuar sa nuk mundi t'i kthente përgjigje shokut të vet se pikërisht ishte kjo ide që bluante në mëndje prej një kohe të gjatë. Kështu lindi legjenda e quajtur The Doors. Së bashku me ta u bashkuan kitaristi Robbie Kreiger dhe bateristi John Densmore.
Nga viti 1967 gjer në 1971 Morrison, Manzarek, Krieger dhe Densmore regjistruan shtatë albume muzikore me kompaninë Elektra Records që e shpunë The Doors nga një grup muzikor klubesh , në vëndet e para të klasifikimeve muzikore , gjer në sferat e grupeve të pavdekshme në historinë e rokut. Padyshim që Doors-at , si i quanim në ato kohë në Shqipëri, kanë ngelur një ikonë roku edhe sot me një freski dhe pavdekshmëri rrënqethëse që vazhdojnë të impresionojnë brezat.
ja dhe nje link sa i perket The Doors:http://doorshistory.com/

----------


## jimmy_dardanian

(Fatluminati), mundesisht te me ndihmosh permes naj linku ne te cilin mund te gjej informata rreth nje filmi ne te cilin protagonist ishte Jim Morrison, pershendetje and stay cool broth..!

----------


## Imperator

Nje nga grupet me te bukura te asaj kohe dhe qe sot degjohen shume, te pakten mua me pelqejne shume kenget e tyre. Jim Morrison perveçse ishte nje kengetar shume i mire ishte dhe nje poet i shkelqyer dhe nje nga njerezit qe ka thene shume fjale te zgjuara si psh:

"Nuk e le dot cigaren sepse eshte e vetmja gje qe digjet per mua"

"Nje dite pashe qe me kishin vjedhur kepucet dhe u hidherova shume, por kur pashe nje tjeter njeri qe nuk kishte fare kembe thashe jam njeri me fat"

"Me pelqen  shiu sepse eshte i vetmi qe te lejon te ecesh me lot ne sy dhe me koken lart"

Nga kenget e preferuara te ketij grupi veçoj, "Rider On The Storm" & "The End"
Jane kenge teper te bukura dhe kurre nuk do u humbet vlera.

Imperator

----------


## brandon

Peolple are strange when you re a stranger
Faces look ugly when you re alone
Women look ugly when you re unwanted
Streets are uneven when you are down

When you re strange 
Faces come out of the rain
When you re strange
NO ONE REMEBERS YOUR NAME

When you re strange
......................................

----------


## RaPSouL

The Doors te paaritshem padyshim...edhe pse njeri ka vdekur ai gjithmon do te jetoj si nje legjend e gjalle e muzikes boterore..


RaPSouL

----------


## land

Kur flitet per The doors menjehere me kujtohet"break on through to the other side"dhe"L.A.Woman"kenge te pavdekshme

----------


## land

Jim the great

----------


## brandon

Carry me 
Caravan
Take me to Portugal
Take me to Spain,
Andalusia
With fields of grain

I have to see you
Again and again
Take me
Spanish caravan
Yes
I now, you can

Tradewinds find galleons
Lost in the sea
I know where treasure? Is waiting for me.
Silver and gold
In the mountains of Spain

I have to see you
...................................

----------


## brandon

Love me two times,baby
Love twice today
Love me two times,girl
I am going away

Love me two times,girl
One for tomorrow
One,just for today
Love me two times
I am going away

Love one time
Could not speak
Love me one time
Yeah,my knees got weak

Love me two times,girl
Last me through the week

Love me two times
I am going away
..........................
...........................
Five to one, Roadhouse Blues( live).,Horse Latitudes, L.A.Woman.  Not to touch the earth, waiting for the sun, The end,  love her madly......
Jeta ekstreme dhe dramatike e Jim Morrison-it ( Poeti i rokut) qe kaloi si nje komete ne "television sky" perfundoi ne fragmente kokaine dhe dhe materie pa jete kur realiteti i shkau nga dora.Historia e tij eshte cilesuar eshte nje histori gjenialiteti dhe marrezie; poet ,kengetar,folozof i kendoi si askush tjeter aneve te erreta te jetes, sensualitetit,instikteve, dehjes (si pjese e gezimit te jetes),rrebelimit dhe here here provokonte publikun e papjekur.
" Doja vetem te provoja kufijte e realitetit............Isha kurioz te dija se cfare do te ndodhte. Gjithcka ketu, vetem kuriozitet.........."

----------

